# Minimalist Work Truk



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My Sprinter has been in the repair shop for two weeks. The dealer was kind enough to give me a free loaner van.

I didn't bother taking anything off my Sprinter. All I needed for the first 14 days was copper pipe, torch solder flux and some fittings, along with my pipe thawed.

Today I had a floor drain call so I dug out my k-50 and loaded it up. Of the repair shop keeps my truck longer, I'll end up having the loaner fully stocked with tools and parts. Btw the thawed is hiding behind the rod and bucket.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Two weeks? My friend had a re-built engine installed in his Chevy and they had his truck back in about {4} days. They had his old engine out in like eight hours {first day} then another {3} days to install the re-built engine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

you left all your tools in your old van?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> you left all your tools in your old van?


Yep, we have enough tools to stock at least 4 trucks. The back behind the bulkhead is secured with remote deadbolt locks so no one can get in the back except me. It would take me all day and a full garage to hold all of what I have on my truck. So I been grabbing tools from the shop on a need basis.



Tommy plumber said:


> Two weeks? My friend had a re-built engine installed in his Chevy and they had his truck back in about {4} days. They had his old engine out in like eight hours {first day} then another {3} days to install the re-built engine.


I think since they gave me a cargo van loaner they are taking their time and doing waiting room customers first. It's cool with me. I do miss the 20MPG my Sprinter gives me verses the 13.5 MPG this Chevy with a V-6 gives me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and I miss my heated seats.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks like those 5/8 cables need some wd40 TLC yikes!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks like those 5/8 cables need some wd40 TLC yikes!!


Those are cables with the rubber inner core. They work great!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Those are cables with the rubber inner core. They work great!


Rubber inner core? Didn't know that existed. What's the deal with them? Who makes them and what are the benefits vs non inner core? Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Rubber inner core? Didn't know that existed. What's the deal with them? Who makes them and what are the benefits vs non inner core? Thanks for the feedback


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/innercore-vs-hollowcore-drum-cables-6686/











A link above to a discussion on hollow core vs. innercore cables.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Rubber inner core? Didn't know that existed. What's the deal with them? Who makes them and what are the benefits vs non inner core? Thanks for the feedback


These are Ridgid, I forget the part #. Rothenberger makes a set as well. It ads weight for one thing. The main advantage is the cable has less of a chance to turn around on itself. Less hollow space to hold debris. 

The inner core on sectional cable is there for a different reason than tight wound cable used in drum machines. Ridgid also makes a closed winding 5/8" cable which I have as well. It is more flexible than the open wound version. I'll take pics of the three cables I have for it and post.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

General makes a Ridgid style sectional cable with inner core also. Not talking about inner core like Electric Eel makes, I'm talking about Ridgid style cable that is 15' long and wind the same way as K60 cable, except it was a inner core to make it stiffer. Some heavey stuff, I got about 90' of the stuff, but don't use it as much because it is so heavy


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well picked up a mainline today. Looks like I am adding a K-1500 to the truck with a 150' of cable.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

So a guy walks into a pawn shop and says sell me anything plumbing related


----------

